# Question from an ATV newbie



## gmalicoat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey guys--

I am thinking about getting an ATV for ice fishing alone basically. What is the deal with these hensim or roketa quads? They are around $1000 for a brand new one. Anyone have any advice. Realistically I can't imaging putting more than 100 or so miles on it a year.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

No idea, never bought a off brand ,,,, good luck !


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Look for a nice used snowmobile. You will be happier and safer


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> Look for a nice used snowmobile. You will be happier and safer


My thoughts as well. If your gonna only be using it for icefishing and your on/near the lake you'll get a heck of a lot of snowmobile for a grand or less. If the snow gets deep you'll be far better off with a sled than a quad.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

how is a sled safer? that makes no sense at all


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

How is a sled safer then an atv, well lets see have you ever seen a sled sink in water compared to an atv. I have an atv rolls over and puts you under the water and ice. If the atv breaks through the ice and does this it may only leave a hole the size of the machine which means your stuck under ice and in freezing cold water. A sled on the other hand can float on water and doesn't flip over if the ice does break. It stays rightside up you may get wet you maybe cold but at least your not under the ice. Also I have seen sleds hydroplane over breaks in the ice. I have never seen an atv hydroplane over a 6 foot break in the ice. Plus take into consideration traction for ice fishing I would go with a sled as well. If you get an atv then you need chains or better studs for the tires. Because atvs don't get good traction on ice with out them. If all you want this for is to go back and forth from your fishing hole get the sled. Plus you can find nice sleds for 1,000 or less compared to atv's.


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

bigcountrysg said:


> How is a sled safer then an atv, well lets see have you ever seen a sled sink in water compared to an atv. I have an atv rolls over and puts you under the water and ice. If the atv breaks through the ice and does this it may only leave a hole the size of the machine which means your stuck under ice and in freezing cold water. A sled on the other hand can float on water and doesn't flip over if the ice does break. It stays rightside up you may get wet you maybe cold but at least your not under the ice. Also I have seen sleds hydroplane over breaks in the ice. I have never seen an atv hydroplane over a 6 foot break in the ice. Plus take into consideration traction for ice fishing I would go with a sled as well. If you get an atv then you need chains or better studs for the tires. Because atvs don't get good traction on ice with out them. If all you want this for is to go back and forth from your fishing hole get the sled. Plus you can find nice sleds for 1,000 or less compared to atv's.


i Have seen sleds sink in water and also roll over. and who in there right mind is crossing open water to go fishin. and unless the sled you buy has all boggie wheels then you are just gonna burn up the slides when on ice with no snow.and to get traction on ice with a sled you need to stud the track and THAT gets into money also. i have fished with sleds,atvs and an argo. i am back the the atv alot more versatile than the sled in all weather. thats another thing if you dont get a liquid cooled sled than you cant do to much movin around on the warm days. like i said i have been there.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

I for one can tell you that snowmobiles sink in water. They do not float!!!! who ever told you that is smoking some good stuff... lol

Some people.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I for one have skimmed accross water on a sled a polaris 440 with no problem 10foot wide open water. I have also seen people on completely stock sleds go accross an unfrozen lake on snowmobiles as well. But if you hit an open hole with an atv and your on ice your going in head first I seen it to many times. If any one knows where Devils Lake is out by onsted michigan. Then you know when they hold there tip up every year at least 1 or 2 cars go through the ice into the lake. Also cherry point on that same lake freezes rarely in my life I have seen devils lake frozen maybe 2 times. I know I am younger then most of you but I have seen alot of stuff and done even more crazy stuff then I have seen. If I was going out onto a lake that is frozen I would take a snowmobile over an atv any day.


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

I m trying to figure out when this became a contest to get across open water or thin ice atv's on the ice is just fine but 4 wheel drive is a must my 2 wheel dr model must have chains or studs to go anywhere and if he s ice fishing he doenst need to go mach 1 across the ice sleds sink every time period they do not float as said in a previous reply these guys are talkin speed to get across the water my 2 cents by a name brand quad and you will have one for years and be 10 times more useful than a snowmobile ever will be just use your head when out on the ice check with a spud


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

It's more useful. I have use for my ATV all year long..


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Sleds are safer in that often times pressure cracks will open up on your way back and a sled will skim across them. Will they float no of course not will they hydroplain? yep pretty well actually An ATV will not. I have a ATV and love it for hunting but when it is time to go out on the ice my sled goes with me. Anyone who thinks an ATV is better for Ice fishing is plan crazy.


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

Then im plum crazy better off with one machine that can do plenty than one thats good for about two months out of the year if your worried about presure cracks and ice opening up maybe best not go out on the ice 

and i see more quads out on the ice than i do sleds just need to use the old noggen


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Well in the case of safty then go with an argo as these truly do float and move in open water. No sled floats they sink as all heavy machines sink. and they can tip over as well as a atv.they use speed to hydroplane across open water so if you are not moving at a considerable speed you will not make it ,it is forward momentum that carries it across.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

So much debating....Sheesh. Just get a dirtbike and studd the wheels. Two wheels are funner and you can also go ice racing.:evil: :evil: :evilsmile Well, actually that's what I would do, but it would be hard to carry your fishing gear on it. 
Now to be honest. It's your personal choice to get an ATV or a snowmobile. They are both fine, but the comment about hydroplaning or flying across thin ice on a snomobile is true. They don't float, but on a wide open throttle they hydroplane really well.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok an argo would be good but remember an argo has to be registered as a boat to be on open water. If you think I am wrong check this link below and read carefully. I know a guy who got in trouble when he was using an argo on ice and entered open water with it. Once your in water you are a boat and are requirred to obey state and federal laws that cover vesels or boats.

http://www.mi.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_15070-73964--,00.html


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

I have never seen an argo for $1000 if you do let me know, I think they are cool but I think a 4wheeler is more useable in the woods. You will never convince me that a 4wheeler is better on the ice then a sled. And just because everyone is doing it isn't an argument. Most poeple are using them because that is what they have. I guess if you really want to get technical then a hovercraft would be the best choice. :lol:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I have an Idea, just buy both....  



ok, honestly I would never go Ice fishing with a sled. But thats me, Once I have the sled out I wouldnt care to go fishing lol. We use the ATV, its easer for US .....never had a problem on any lake.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I have seen them in Michigan Auto and RV for around 1,000 but when I went to go look at them it wasn't worth buying seats all tore up engine barely runs you know they been used and abused. Any ways bottom line it is basically personal opinion some like atv's some like sleds but it boils down to what you want and what you are your needs. To me all around where I live don't get much snow I don't Ice Fish so real no need for a sled. I trail ride I don't even use my atv for huntin but yet I am young still and I can drag that buck a few yards to where I can get my truck back there and load it up. But then again I hunt private property with a two track leading into the woods. So I am pretty lucky. But like I said it is all personal prefrence.


----------

